# Banking



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry for all the myriad of questions but I would like some advice on banking in Spain.

We have a good US credit file our UK one is way too old to have relevance for most financial institutions.

We will be getting paid in USD as will my expenses.

Are there $ account products in Spain or will we simply have to suck up charge each month to convert to Euros?

As we are only going to be there a relatively short amount of time is it worth us going for an offshore account and does anyone know any good ones?

Being EU nationals I presume opening the account etc will not be too arduous.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently worked in the Middle East; I was paid in USD but I had my salary transferred to my Spanish account. I've checked my bank statement and didn't notice any charges for receiving my salary, so, in answer to your question, you can transfer salary but I've not heard of a Dollar account (there are accounts for GBP though) As for credit checks, I don't believe Spanish banks carry them out if you're from abroad, this was certainly the case when I opened my account.

I opened my account in 2002 and have forgotten the procedures! Maybe someone else here with more recent experience can answer.

HTH


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EP GAZZ said:


> Sorry for all the myriad of questions but I would like some advice on banking in Spain.
> 
> We have a good US credit file our UK one is way too old to have relevance for most financial institutions.
> 
> ...


You probably will get some kind of charge.
Try Sun-Pay - Online Global Money Transfers made Easy

Its an online conversion account where you can transfer in $ and convert to € - there is a €10 charge on this though, whatever the amount you transfer


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys I have asked my banks here as well what they can offer in way of a product.

Can you open an account remotely as well so it can be set up before you arrive or do you need to be present?


----------

